# anyone do tile work?



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I am tiling my backsplash and have a question for a tile person. I have looked on the net and cant find an answer.

My counter top is flat against the wall. The tile will come down and meet the counter top except for a small gap separating the two. Do I grout that space or silicone that space? Any advice would be most appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

I've done a little tiling. I'm not an expert by any means, just my own renovations. I would silicone the gap. Thats how ive finished backsplash in the past. It seals better for spills. 

my 0.02...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with hd


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

Found this:

Tile countertop and backsplash questions


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

i would silicone for sure. It's like a bathtub surrounded by tiles, silicone is used where the tub and tiles meet


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

If you like the color of the gap along the counter to be consistent with the rest, grout everything and once the grout begins to set, run a knife through the bottom gap taking out the front bit of grout. Once it has dried silicone the gap with clear and once it dries it will be the same colour as the rest. Take out enough to get a proper bead of silicone in but not so much that you go through to the glue.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

They also have silicone in colours and I may use a light beige or tan colour that would blend in rather nicely.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I used a beige coloured silicone in the gap and it blended in very well. Job is now complete except to seal the grout with spray silicone sealer. Thanks to all who replied.


----------

